# New rules in place in Australia for employment of illegal workers



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

New rules regarding the employment of overseas workers in Australia have come into play with the introduction of civil penalties and infringement notices for businesses that allow illegal work. 'It is the responsibility of all businesses to employ legal workers. Legal workers are Australian citizens, permanent residents and non-citizens with Australian visas that allow them [...]

Click to read the full news article: New rules in place in Australia for employment of illegal workers...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

